

Lessons From the World's Greatest Chefs - flocial
http://adamliaw.com/2010/08/12/what-ive-learned-from-the-chefs-ive-met/

======
pedalpete
I think this one misses...

Neil Perry: The business of food can be challenging and confusing, but at the
end of the day it’s still all about food.

Isn't it about the diners?

~~~
flocial
That depends on if you see it as a craft or maximizing revenue (seating
capacity, turn over, etc.). I think the gist is that you can get lost on the
business side but at the end it comes down to a compelling culinary
experience. At least that's how I interpret.

